# CNC Shark Pro router mount friction bracket



## JamesEinolfGuitars (Nov 2, 2009)

On my new Rockler / New Wave Automation CNC Shark Pro, the friction bracket that holds the router does not grip it securely. No matter how much I tighten down the bolt on the bracket, the router turns easily by hand, and the torque generated during operation rotates it in the bracket until the interference of the power cord against the z-axis cradle stops it.

Does anyone have a fix for this?


----------



## Ktown (Dec 7, 2009)

This may be why you are breaking cutters? Are you using a Bosch Colt 1hp “palm” router? If not maybe the friction bracket is too big for your router? What would happen if you wrapped a piece of tape around the router where it fits into the bracket? You could also try a piece of 220 grit sandpaper to take up the extra space. A brass shim might do the trick too.


----------



## PITBOSS (Dec 18, 2009)

Another trick is to remove the router, and then remove the bolt and nut that tighten down the router. Take a little sandpaper and sand of some material between the bolt area. This will make it so that when youtighten down the bolt, it will be able to tighten down on the router more. This trick was told to me by another owner.
Doug


----------



## taconick (Sep 2, 2009)

I also had this problem I just put a few layers of masking tape on the inside of the mounting bracket. This does two things one it decreases the diameter of the mounting bracket and two it provides some give and grip to the bracket for a better hold. Hope it helps.


----------



## Trimax (Apr 9, 2009)

you may be able to try some adheasive back sponge the thin type like they use as a seal
hardware stores carry it
if you can find any i have some here i could mail you.


----------

